# A few unidentified Cichlids



## Ariana7667 (Feb 24, 2018)

My mother came home with a bunch of cichlids. When I asked what they where she says, "I don't know, they looked cool." So here I am searching far and wide to discover what kind of fish I have in my aquarium. Any help is much appreciated

I have more then what is here, but I figure this is a good start.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Fish #1 is Cynotilapia afra
Fish #2 is an Auratus
Fish #3 is indeed N. livingstoni
Fish #4 is a Red top Fuelleborni (male).


----------



## Ariana7667 (Feb 24, 2018)

Thank you! :fish:


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Narwhal72 said:


> Fish #1 is Cynotilapia afra
> Fish #2 is an Auratus
> Fish #3 is indeed N. livingstoni
> Fish #4 is a Red top Fuelleborni (male).


#1- agree, maybe lion's cove????
#2- agree.
#3- agree.
#4- Looks more like a labeotropheus trewavasae than a laboetropheus fuelleborni. Trewavasae are cylinder shaped and the fuelleborni have thicker bodies.


----------



## Ariana7667 (Feb 24, 2018)

I was wondering about number 1. I bought some Afras, and they are much younger and have more color than this guy. Was worried it wasn't a good pick, or not healthy. Lion's cove makes sense. How would I know for sure? Or not possible?

For both of the ideas for number 4. Don't they both have a red top? This one looks more yellow. Or is that how they look?

-Thank you


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, they can both have the same colors. I find the word red is used very loosely in the cichlid world. It's the nose that definitely puts your fish in the labeotropheus family. This is the problem with buying unnamed fish, there will always be doubt. He is a very nice looking fish .


----------



## Ariana7667 (Feb 24, 2018)

There was a name, my parents bought the fish and didn't remember it. Worst case I can go back down to the store and ask them.

Also, thank you 

I have some more can I post them here?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Going straight to the source is always best.

Here is as good a place as any.


----------

